# Stretching hind legs



## DCE (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi, 

I have a 3 year old gsd female. Her and I go for a walk almost everyday about 4 miles. This was approved by the vet. She is on Cosequin DS for maintenance. Past few days she seems to be stretching her hind legs alot. Also when she is coming out of the crate her back legs seem stiff for a moment and then she appears to be fine. I check her pads etc no signs of pain. Anyone else with this happening with their gsd.

Any advise is appreciated.

Thank you,
Amy


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Hi Amy, I had a female dog that used to stretch all the time. Oddly enough my male dogs don't stretch nearly as often. I never really thought about it but maybe it is a female thing. Is this stretching a new behavior? Why is she on cosequin at such a you g age? Does she have joint problems or is it just recommended at all ages?


----------



## Phantom (May 9, 2013)

I haven't had that happen, but my puppy stretches when she gets off the couch and kind of drags her back legs off, is that a bad sign.
Was you dog in her crate for a long time? Maybe it's to small and she's cramped?


----------



## Harbud (Aug 27, 2013)

DCE said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 3 year old gsd female. Her and I go for a walk almost everyday about 4 miles. This was approved by the vet. She is on Cosequin DS for maintenance. Past few days she seems to be stretching her hind legs alot. Also when she is coming out of the crate her back legs seem stiff for a moment and then she appears to be fine. I check her pads etc no signs of pain. Anyone else with this happening with their gsd.
> 
> ...


I have a male who is 20 mths and he stretches every time he changes positions after he has been in the same one for a while. We have actually nicknamed him "German Stretcher" lol
He is also on supplements for his coat and joint as preventative/miantenance (UBAVet Sport).
I would think she is fine but if you notice pain or dragging of feet you may want to consult a vet.


----------



## DCE (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you all for the quick responses. Love this forum full of valuable information. I only have her on cosquin for maintenance/preventive as per the vet. I aslo have a 4 month old male my vet suggested to put him on it to. 

She is only in her crate if you wants to be in it and it is large enough for her size. I know once I call the vet he is going to want me to come in for x-rays. Just dont want to overreact. She is jumping up to look out the window all her normal stuff and seems fine. Only concern is the stiffness when she gets up. I wonder if the 4 mile walk is becoming to much for her? I have been doing it for a while. She has be conditoned and is in excellent shape. She looks forward to it every morning. Even when we get back to the house she is still wanting to run around in the yard if I let her. I love her energy.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My boy stretches when ever he is relaxed. He'll drag his back legs (rear paw pads straight up) for a step or two, then walk off. But he only does this when he's relaxing. If he jumps up because he's excited, he won't do it. And he'll only do it on carpet. I've never seen him do it on tile.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

My three year old stretches ALL the time. Every time he gets up, just about...and same as Nancy described, with dragging his back feet for a step. Usually there is a pretty hefty groan thrown in for drama. His hips were OFA'd and are "good" (I've heard people wondering if the stretching is always a sign of HD). Just keep an eye out for pain... if she doesn't seem to be in any, it's pretty normal.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Stretching is a Great thing. The further the better. My 10 month old Havoc does it all the time. He stretches his back legs so far he almost touches the floor with his body. My Kaos used to do the same thing as a puppy and then through the years. As his hips got worse the stretching (length) got shorter and shorter til he couldn't stretch any more.......


----------

